# [H / Onyxia] Level Seven sucht euch!



## Karasuke (6. November 2013)

*Wir über uns:*
Wir, die Gilde &#8222;Level Seven" (Level 25, auf dem EU-Server Onyxia) sind eine lustige Gemeinschaft von Spielern, die mit dem Stress von Progress-Gilden nichts am Hut haben wollen. Wir bestreiten zwar Raids, Bgs oder Arena-Matches, dennoch steht bei uns der Spaß an erster Stelle. Die Leistung ist zweitrangig. Ein lockeres, entspanntes Gildenklima ist uns genau so wichtig, wie der respektvolle Umgang untereinander und anderen gegenüber.
Wir bieten Anfängern sowie Veteranen ein Zuhause, so dass jeder von jedem etwas lernen kann.

*Content-Fortschritt:*
Flex: 04 / 14
nhc: 00 / 14
hc: 00 / 14
*
Was wir bieten:*
Neben den obligatorischen Gildenboni, wie Levelboost, Ruf-Boost und Gilden-Reparatur, bieten wir, wie oben beschrieben, ein sehr entspanntes und lockeres Gildenklima. Des weiteren könnt ihr, sofern ihr wollt, innerhalb der Gilde aufsteigen und erhaltet so zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, Raidleiter oder ähnliches zu werden und dabei aktiv in die Gildenorganisation einzugreifen.
TeamSpeak ist auch vorhanden.
*
Was wir erwarten:*
Wir erwarten von unseren Bewerbern und Mitgliedern eine stark ausgeprägte Teamfähigkeit, Kritikfähigkeit und Kreativität. Eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit wäre auch von Vorteil.
Habt ihr die Ambitionen etwas erreichen zu wollen?

*Dringend gesucht:*
Wir suchen dringend einen zuverlässigen Raidleiter, der Lust hat, aus unserem bunten Haufen eine eingeschworene Stammgruppe zu schweißen. Du solltest mindestens den aktuellen Nhc-Contant kennen und vorallem Spaß dabei haben, etwas aufzubauen.
*
Kontakt über:*
Schreibt einfach Ingame eine Nachricht an Moonhope, Hopesfist, Bloodrock, Docstrange oder jeden anderen aus der Gilde für weitere Fragen.

*Gilden-Homepage:*
http://wowgilden.net/levelseven


----------



## Karasuke (12. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Karasuke (24. November 2013)

/push


----------



## Karasuke (9. Dezember 2013)

/ push


----------



## Karasuke (25. Januar 2014)

*Update:*
Content-Fortschritt
Gilden-Homepage


----------



## Karasuke (12. Februar 2014)

*Update:*
Es wurde die Rubrik "_Dringend gesucht_" hinzugefügt.


----------

